# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  English Essay - Romeo and Juliet

## Vannessa

In my English class, we have to do a 400-500 word essay on Shakespeare's play _Romeo and Juliet_ on one of these six points:

1. 'Juliet is a much stronger character.' Agree or disagree.
2. 'In the play _Romeo and Juliet_, love and hatred are the two dominant emotions, but love triumphs in the end.' Discuss this statement, giving reasons for your opinion. 
3. 'Romeo and Juliet die because of the society in which they live and the people who are closest to them.' To what extent do you agree?
4. 'Some shall be pardon'd and other punished.' concludes the Prince at the end of the play. Who deserves to be pardoned? Who deserves to be punished? Support your opinion with evidence from the play. 
5. 'Romeo and Juliet are responsible for their tragic fates.' Do you agree or disagree with this statement?
6. 'O, I am fortune's fool!' declares Romeo. To what degree is his and Juliet's tragedy caused by fortune or fate?

I need help deciding on a point and some factors that can help me complete this assignment. 
Thanks a heap!

----------

